# 1965, 1966 impala frame



## SOUP (Mar 19, 2005)

Does anyone know what the differences in the frame of a hardtop vs a 4 door and a convertible are? If you say " the convertible has a X frame im gonna slap ya!! the common misconception.. I have a droptop 65 and my frame is in need of replacement.. if someone knows what alternatives i have let me know.. will a 67 - 70 frame work? is the 4 door frame the same as the drop? Can i remove the reinforcements from my drop frame and weld them to a hardtop frame? Finding a droptop frame for a reasonable price has been a pain in the arse.. they want as much for a frame as they do a car. Im looking to spend as lil as possible but get the job done where my car doesn't collapse in the middle of road.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUP_@Jul 13 2005, 11:26 PM
> *Does anyone know what the differences in the frame  of a hardtop vs a 4 door  and a convertible are? If you say " the convertible has a X frame im gonna slap ya!! the common misconception..  I have a droptop 65 and my frame is  in need of replacement.. if someone knows what alternatives i have let me know..  will a 67 - 70 frame work? is the 4 door frame the same as the drop? Can i remove the reinforcements from my drop frame and weld them to a hardtop frame?  Finding a droptop frame for a reasonable price has been a pain in the arse.. they want as much for a frame as they do a car. Im looking to spend as lil as possible but get the job done where my car doesn't collapse in the middle of road.
> [snapback]3409769[/snapback]​*



65 and 66 frames are interchangable. 67-70 wont work.


you can use a HT frame and simply add the 4 extra mounts from your stock vert frame if they are usable at all, if not, find a vert frame, HT frames are easier to find, you can get them out of a 4 door or wagon.


----------



## SOUP (Mar 19, 2005)

This is the factory manual info on a 65, 66 frame.. In reply to notorious76 im not sure of the additional mounts? is there some sort of strapping on the frame?.. Unfortunely the frames to caked with undercoat to hide the rust (previous owner trying to hide the rust obviously) to tell whats going on with the frame.


----------



## SOUP (Mar 19, 2005)

Can anyone back up what Notorous73 wrote?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

65 and 66 HT, CONVERT all all the same frames, 67-70 will not work, but the standard frame is pretty easy to find, and as long as it is a 65 or 66 frame you should be good


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 13 2005, 09:31 PM
> *65 and 66 frames are interchangable.  67-70 wont work.
> you can use a HT frame and simply add the 4 extra mounts from your stock vert frame if they are usable at all, if not, find a vert frame, HT frames are easier to find, you can get them out of a 4 door or wagon.
> [snapback]3409796[/snapback]​*


Why can't you use a 67-70 frame? I have heard the cars have different gas tanks but I have used the same frame reinforcements on a 66 and a 69. From what I have seen the frame rails on the convertible are fatter under the doors that's the only differance I could see. A later frame won't have bumper holes on the back because the bolted to the body on 68-70s, but you could make your own holes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 17 2005, 11:15 AM
> *Why can't you use a 67-70 frame?  I have heard the cars have different gas tanks but I have used the same frame reinforcements on a 66 and a 69.  From what I have seen the frame rails on the convertible are fatter under the doors that's the only differance I could see.  A later frame won't have bumper holes on the back because the bolted to the body on 68-70s, but you could make your own holes.
> [snapback]3425279[/snapback]​*



the bumpers bolt to the frame on all years, they never bolt to the body.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 17 2005, 09:22 AM
> *the bumpers bolt to the frame on all years, they never bolt to the body.
> [snapback]3425284[/snapback]​*


I have a 70 that bolts to the body, doesn't touch the frame.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thats wrong my 69 vert bolts only to the body also 4 bolts!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 17 2005, 11:37 AM
> *I have a 70 that bolts to the body, doesn't touch the frame.
> [snapback]3425307[/snapback]​*



68 bolts to the frame. my bad.


----------



## $Bigg Money$ (Sep 16, 2003)

i thought 65 too 70 is the same ive got 2 67 frames


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I was looking at a 69 Frame, and it was different them my frame Up front where there ware 4 Frame bolts in the front, but I drink alot, so who knows.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

I have a 66 nad a 70 all of the front end componets seemed to be the same to me. I have also been told 65-70 frames will change.

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 18 2005, 05:17 PM
> *I have a 66 nad a 70 all of the front end componets seemed to be the same to me. I have also been told 65-70 frames will change.
> 
> Good Luck
> [snapback]3431422[/snapback]​*



65-66

67-68

69-70


THEY ARE ALL DIFFERENT IN 2 YEAR GROUPS EACH.


THE FRONT SUSPENSION IS THE SAME AS FAR AS THE UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS.


THE STEERING IS DIFFERENT, 65-66, 67-68 AND THE 69-70 ALL USE DIFFERENT CENTER LINKS, 65-68 USE DIFFERENT OUTER TIE RODS THAN THE 69-70. 

THE STEERING BOXES ARE DIFFERENT FOR 65-66 THAN 67-70.

THE SPINDLES HAVE LARGER SHAFTS ON THE 69-70 THAN THE 65-68.


ALSO THE REAR SUSPENSION USES DIFFERENT ARMS FOR THE 69-70 THAN THE 65-68.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 18 2005, 03:41 PM
> *65-66
> 
> 67-68
> ...


Man you know your shyt!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 19 2005, 09:49 AM
> *Man you know your shyt!
> [snapback]3435588[/snapback]​*



Its my job. :biggrin: 



See with the bumpers, I dont know all there is to know, because we dont sell them for those years, and I have never owned or worked on a 69 or 70.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

So will a 65 4 door frame work on a 2 door hard top?


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 18 2005, 04:41 PM
> *65-66
> 
> 67-68
> ...


So it sounds like a 6x-70 with discs up front would be a direct swap if you swap the spindle over huh? I'm assuming the steering rods such as center link and tie rods (even though different somehow) must still run in the back through 70 like my 67 right? I want to do a power disc swap but I want factory components not some aftermarket made up bracketry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jul 19 2005, 01:43 PM
> *So it sounds like a 6x-70 with discs up front would be a direct swap if you swap the spindle over huh? I'm assuming the steering rods such as center link and tie rods (even though different somehow) must still run in the back through 70 like my 67 right? I want to do a power disc swap but I want factory components not some aftermarket made up bracketry.
> [snapback]3436684[/snapback]​*



the factory disc brakes arent much to desire. you are better off with the aftermarket brackets and late model calipers.


----------

